# Rattlesnakes asleep



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

Have put a lot into a new puppy and want to take hin chuckar hunting. Don't want to get him bit. Does anyone know when the rattlers hibernate? Is it unwise to go before they hibernate?


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Snakes don't hibernate until the days get much cooler. I've heard of dogs being bit in early November, but, it's rare. Personally, I leave the chuks (and snakes) alone until there's no longer access to grouse because of snow. A sure bet then you're ok as far as snakes go.

Good huntin'


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Last year in mid-October we encountered a rattler out in Skull Valley. It was warmer then than it has been this week, but it still wouldn't surprise me if they were out now. That day I decided it just wasn't worth chasing chuks until the weather cooled off lots more.


----------



## joshsuth (Sep 17, 2012)

Stay home, the snakes are deadly. That way I get the month of Oct and half of November to myself!


----------

